

Ask HN: Has the karma downvote threshold changed? - da5e

My ability to downvote seemed to kick in at about 200 karma points. Now that I'm at 467 I seem to have lost the ability.
======
billswift
It was raised to 500, I'm not sure exactly when, but recently.

Added: Here it is <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853529>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Certainly some time ago it was also based on your average, not just the
absolute value. Perhaps that's related to the UI change of putting your
average in the top bar.

------
ljf
and minor ui change today? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853932>

